# Is sinning a sin?



## Huntinfool (Nov 10, 2010)

I just had to ask in light of the very specific "is this a sin" threads.

Y'all give it a break.  Show people Christ.  Preach the gospel.

I'm reminded of a line from a famous (to be named later) movie...."What we call thiiiiis and seventy fith st baptist church...we call a sinny sinnnnnn sin.  How 'bout a little bit....fo my cataract?"

Let's give it a break guys.  Sin is sin....arguing about it won't change it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2010)

No...sin is only sin if you are not a Christian.  Christians can go on sinning so that God's Grace can abound.  Paul even tells us this in Romans.


op2:


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I just had to ask in light of the very specific "is this a sin" threads.
> 
> Y'all give it a break.  Show people Christ.  Preach the gospel.
> 
> ...



some people want to know in order to stop sinning to be closer with god.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> some people want to know in order to stop sinning to be closer with god.



true...but you don't get that from this forum.

Look at Paul in his defense of his life/faith in Acts 23-24.  When speaking before the Sanhedrin, the Roman Commander and then later in front of Felix, what does he appeal to?

His CONSCIENCE.  Amazing how God has given us something that tells us right from wrong.  On "gray" issues, if you do something and it bothers you, it is probably wrong.  If you do something and it doesn't bother you, then it probably isn't a big deal.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> true...but you don't get that from this forum.
> 
> Look at Paul in his defense of his life/faith in Acts 23-24.  When speaking before the Sanhedrin, the Roman Commander and then later in front of Felix, what does he appeal to?
> 
> His CONSCIENCE.  Amazing how God has given us something that tells us right from wrong.  On "gray" issues, if you do something and it bothers you, it is probably wrong.  If you do something and it doesn't bother you, then it probably isn't a big deal.





ya i know not saying its me, there is just a lot of questions that get asked concerning the topic of sinning


----------



## formula1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re:*



Huntinfool said:


> Show people Christ.  Preach the gospel.



A voice of reason and truth.  Thank you.


----------



## apoint (Nov 10, 2010)

We have been preaching the Gospel letter for letter verse for verse but  people don't like the truth. I usually offer scripture for a question. Must be the wrong approach for the tickling of the ears bunch.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 10, 2010)

Doing something that appears godly can be a sin folks....matters of the heart are very difficult to see on the outside sometimes.

There are lots of sins...let's not go about the business of trying to list them all.  I think we'll be here for a while.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

apoint said:


> We have been preaching the Gospel letter for letter verse for verse but  people don't like the truth. I usually offer scripture for a question. Must be the wrong approach for the tickling of the ears bunch.



Amen to that. They only wanna hear about the good things.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 10, 2010)

I come to this forum now with the intent on the declaration that "Jesus is Lord".  My previous banter days didn't get me nor many readers anywhere, but when Christ is lifted up... "He will draw all men unto Himself".  There's no sence in lifting up a human standard (or religion, which faith in Christ is NOT) because it plays on the exhausting efforts of man to reach God.  God's standard is in the gift, and in the gift giver, all free, but at the cost of the life of our Lord on the cross.  
But now risen, the gift, His abundant life, is open to all who would recieve it.


----------



## apoint (Nov 10, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Doing something that appears godly can be a sin folks....matters of the heart are very difficult to see on the outside sometimes.
> 
> There are lots of sins...let's not go about the business of trying to list them all.  I think we'll be here for a while.



 Dont get me wrong HF, Im with you 100%.  Maybe use kid gloves on touchy subjects.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 10, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> No...sin is only sin if you are not a Christian.  Christians can go on sinning so that God's Grace can abound.  Paul even tells us this in Romans.
> 
> 
> op2:


 now i know you don,t know what you are talking about


Romans 6:1-2 (King James Version)

Romans 6
 1What shall we say then? Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound? 

 2God forbid. How shall we, that are dead to sin, live any longer therein?


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 10, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> No...sin is only sin if you are not a Christian.  Christians can go on sinning so that God's Grace can abound.  Paul even tells us this in Romans.
> 
> 
> op2:



Brother, I do hope you're kidding.
In Romans, Paul states just the opposite.

That being said, if you've giving your life to Christ and you are living for Christ, His blood will continue to cleanse you from each and every sin that you might commit.  If you're walking in His light, your sins are forgiven.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 10, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> now i know you don,t know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> Romans 6:1-2 (King James Version)
> ...



Thanks.
I'm glad to see you caught that also.

Listen folks, give your "Life" and life's purposes to Christ and then never concern yourself with your sins again.  That's the easy way.


----------



## pnome (Nov 10, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm reminded of a line from a famous (to be named later) movie....











> Ain't nothing wrong with smoking weed man.  Weed comes from the Earth.  God put this here for me.... and you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> now i know you don,t know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> Romans 6:1-2 (King James Version)
> ...





Ronnie T said:


> Brother, I do hope you're kidding.
> In Romans, Paul states just the opposite.





Yes...yes I'm kidding.  The fact that some can read my posts and think I'm not is both humorous and sad at the same time.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 10, 2010)

pnome said:


>



Gentleman and a scholar sir....


"you didn't put IN on this....MAN!"


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Doing something that appears godly can be a sin folks....matters of the heart are very difficult to see on the outside sometimes.
> 
> There are lots of sins...let's not go about the business of trying to list them all.  I think we'll be here for a while.



Very well stated.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 10, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Yes...yes I'm kidding.  The fact that some can read my posts and think I'm not is both humorous and sad at the same time.




Well, a feller can't be too careful.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Quote:
Ain't nothing wrong with smoking weed man. Weed comes from the Earth. God put this here for me.... and you.  


well wrong again, weeds came after the fall as a result of SIN, they were not ment to be here.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 10, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Yes...yes I'm kidding.  The fact that some can read my posts and think I'm not is both humorous and sad at the same time.



with you i never know


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 10, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> Quote:
> Ain't nothing wrong with smoking weed man. Weed comes from the Earth. God put this here for me.... and you.
> 
> 
> well wrong again, weeds came after the fall as a result of SIN, they were not ment to be here.



We have a winner folks!  We have a winner.  



You're gonna make me post "Wow" twice in one day....it's a record.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> We have a winner folks!  We have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna make me post "Wow" twice in one day....it's a record.



I don't think he knows that "weed" is not a "weed" but rather a very useful crop with many purposes other than just recreational fun


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 10, 2010)

Cataracts, for instance?


----------



## pnome (Nov 10, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> Quote:
> Ain't nothing wrong with smoking weed man. Weed comes from the Earth. God put this here for me.... and you.
> 
> 
> well wrong again, weeds came after the fall as a result of SIN, they were not ment to be here.



Genesis 1:29 (King James Version)

 29And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.


----------



## apoint (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep that's where the original saying came from.
  I smoked weed and saw God. Smoked another and was born again. Smoked the
 3rd one and it was killer.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

man this is worse than the beer thread.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> man this is worse than the beer thread.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 10, 2010)

pnome said:


> Genesis 1:29 (King James Version)
> 
> 29And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.



why do you think it is called weed, 
o and God said take some and smoke it this do in rememberance of me.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 10, 2010)

How about giving someone a dutch oven, is that a sin?


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Dominic said:


> How about giving someone a dutch oven, is that a sin?



youre  sick.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 10, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> youre  sick.



What? A nice dutch oven is a lovely gift. I just want to make sure it is proper and not sinful.







What were you thinking about?


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 10, 2010)

This post did my heart good.


----------



## messenger (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it could best be referenced  from James 4 and verse 17
Therefore to him that knoweth to do good,and doeth it not;
to him it is sin.
Have a Blessed night.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 10, 2010)

apoint said:


> Yep that's where the original saying came from.
> I smoked weed and saw God. Smoked another and was born again. Smoked the
> 3rd one and it was killer.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 10, 2010)

messenger said:


> I think it could best be referenced  from James 4 and verse 17
> Therefore to him that knoweth to do good,and doeth it not;
> to him it is sin.
> Have a Blessed night.




Amen to that brother, on how much sin is in me, forgive me Father


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

Dominic said:


> How about giving someone a dutch oven, is that a sin?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

vanguard1 said:


> why do you think it is called weed,
> o and God said take some and smoke it this do in rememberance of me.



pssssst......smokey,here is a little heads up, dont take things so literally all the time, their talking about a movie, dont get out tha car lookin like freddie Jackson.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

Dominic said:


> How about giving someone a dutch oven, is that a sin?



gross!!!


----------

